
The Cloud Fiasco of 2010: Drop.io - bjonathan
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2372243,00.asp
======
mceachen
Dvorak is 12 years late to the "Cool URIs don't change" party:
<http://www.w3.org/Provider/Style/URI>

Lesson: If you don't own the domain, you don't own the stability of those
domain's URLs.

------
eli
Current drop.io links work just fine. They just took away the ability to
create new ones with a free account.

The reason he's encountering dead links is because drop.io drops are
specifically designed to expire. You pick an expiration date when you create a
drop. It's a feature. The service was not meant for long-term storage or
distribution. Using it this way was a mistake.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
You're aware that drop.io will discontinue service completely before the end
of the year, right?

~~~
eli
Sure, but that has nothing to do with John pointing out how many dead
bookmarks he has today.

Drop.io was designed for temporary storage. My point is that all its links
would have expired even if it was kept running.

------
jv22222
One for Dvorak: <http://news.ycombinator.com/x?fnid=NcliuBE5MI>

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Your link doesn't work for me.

~~~
jv22222
It was an ironic quip, with the irony being that Hacker news is not honoring
the link...

